# 67 gto engine combinations with 670 heads



## 67kiwigto (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi all, am looking at getting original motor and heads rebuilt for 67 GTO.
My plan is to go 461 with ported rebuilt 670 heads with hydraullic roller with ram air resto oversized exhaust manifolds an msd ignition. A lot of other threads that i have read seem to steer away from 670 heads because of the closed chamber design an compression ratio on todays pump gas. Understand the need to run dished pistons to get CR down. Was wanting advice on setups that will work with these heads an any recommendations on cam choice to match. Knowledge on pontiac motors is limited here in NZ. Not looking to extract every last HP but want good reliable street car that can still take around race track or do 1/4 mile. Newbie to engine building any input gratefully recieved.


----------

